# 10oz stiletto ????



## Jimboengland (Aug 27, 2010)

Can any of you guys recommend a store / website that will ship a 10oz titanium fibreglass handled stiletto to the UK I already have a 12oz wooden titanium but I saw the 10oz in a shop this year and I want it .....
Also some pros and con of the fibreglass over wooden would be helpful. 
Cheers all 


Ps can a fibreglass handle be fitted to my 12oz titanium


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I prefer fiberglass over wood as I don't have to worry about it getting wet. But I use 20oz plumbs w/rip claws, so i have a few of them in different boxes and if I lose one, I'm not out anything.

I rarely use my stilletto framer because I use a gun and for smaller, trim type work, I prefer a heavier hammer. And I have an assortment of guns for that too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jim, Stiletto discontinued most of the fiberglass handles because they had a habit of cracking.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Jim, Stiletto discontinued most of the fiberglass handles because they had a habit of cracking.


That's odd they're still up on their website.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a 10 and 12oz stilletos and both have hickory handles. I tried the 12 in fiberglass at one of the trade shows and it had the same feeling in my arm/elbow that I would have in a steel handled hammer - ymmv.

I personally will never go back to anything other then hickory/wood handles. No matter how long they last it's worth it for me. My arm is more important. Fwiw I have really bad carple tunnel in my arms so I use what ever doesn't bother it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea but now that your married maybe you will be using that arm less:thumbup:......then again...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That's odd they're still up on their website.


Good call, that's new this year. Last year they were all gone and they would only replace them under warranty but all the new ones were pulled off the market.



> I personally will never go back to anything other then hickory/wood handles. No matter how long they last it's worth it for me. My arm is more important. Fwiw I have really bad carple tunnel in my arms so I use what ever doesn't bother it.


IMHO Fiberglass/Steel hammers are the worst, the fiberglass/titanium are better but still transmit vibration worse than a wood handle.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I love my Hickory handled 10oz Stiletto....love love love it. I got mine from Amazon.com


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a three dollar HF trim hammer and several thousand dollars worth of nail guns. 

Just the order of my priorities. Nothing more, nothing less.:laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

you use those hf hammers to throw at teh neighbors dog dont you?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> you use those hf hammers to throw at teh neighbors dog dont you?


I bought this hammer in an attempt to lighten up my belt. After a slight modification to the butt, it's the most comfortable 16 oz. hammer I've used to date.:clap:
http://www.harborfreight.com/16-oz-rip-hammer-with-fiberglass-handle-47873.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/16-oz-claw-hammer-with-fiberglass-handle-47872.html


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Quite a few years ago I found two 16oz rip claw trim hammers with wood handles in a hardware store. Bought them both. Love 'em.

I've never seen any since. But if I didn't have them I would go with the 10oz stilleto with wood handle.

I've also got a 12 oz estwing with leather handle. Doesn't get used that much.

Nail guns leave marks. waiting for Lone's rebutal. And if you use the cushioned caps on the nail gun you can't see where you're nailing.

But seriously, I use both, just depends on what you're nailing.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

With nail guns common these days, why do ya'll use the lightweight hammers? I'm not a trim guy or carpenter, so I can't see the use for one.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

katoman said:


> Quite a few years ago I found two 16oz rip claw trim hammers with wood handles in a hardware store. Bought them both. Love 'em.
> 
> I've never seen any since. But if I didn't have them I would go with the 10oz stilleto with wood handle.
> 
> ...


I nailed something with a cushioned cap for safety, couldn't see what I was nailing, now I have three kids that look just like it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I nailed something with a cushioned cap for safety, couldn't see what I was nailing, now I have three kids that look just like it.


Now that's funny :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CO762 said:


> With nail guns common these days, why do ya'll use the lightweight hammers? I'm not a trim guy or carpenter, so I can't see the use for one.


You still need that hammer to move things around, set nails, remove hinge pins, mortise, etc etc...and I don't need a 20oz hammer hanging on my belt to do those things. The 10oz is great for all that, but I first got mine b/c I was hand-banging 2" Ring shank siding nails on a rather large addition...I ended up loving it so much I never pick up my 20oz Estwing. Plus the 10oz does not leave as big of marks when you miss....if any. I can get away with hitting some trim...sometimes...in certain locations, without the use of a block.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use a crafstman..Most comfortable hammer I've ever had, $16 in store and $13 online..

16 oz rip claw, excellent straight hickory handle great balance and grip. I still hand bang a ton of exterior trim and siding.

One day I'll get that 10oz stilletto though..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00938092000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

dibs16 said:


> I use a crafstman..Most comfortable hammer I've ever had, $16 in store and $13 online..
> 
> 16 oz rip claw, excellent straight hickory handle great balance and grip. I still hand bang a ton of exterior trim and siding.
> 
> ...


And it will open your eyes and you will never ever go back. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My trim hammer is a 28oz. waffle face, hickory handle estwing.

Perfect for fine tuning.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

interesting combo, kapex and 28 oz estwing, who woulda thunk it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> interesting combo, kapex and 28 oz estwing, who woulda thunk it


I don't want to have to hit it more then I have to.:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Plus the 10oz does not leave as big of marks when you miss....if any. I can get away with hitting some trim...sometimes...in certain locations, without the use of a block.


I understand that. Try this out--a small demo hammer. Seriously. I've found most of my bad hits were from too many hits (and relatedly too small a head). I bring a small demo hammer when doing trim. It's outstanding for setting nails and making any adjustments. The short handle makes it a lot more controllable and momentum takes over.
Sometimes for trim, I after it's up, I'll just run back and run my hand over it and set the nails then. 
Seriously, try it, you might be surprised. 

I do understand the weight thing on the belt though. I ditched the big belts and have a handful of pouches that I hang from a leather belt, mixing and matching for what I'll need that day. Sometimes for trim, I after it's up, I'll just run back and run my hand over it and set the nails then.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I picked up the new Dewalt, lightweight, you don't feel it in your hand, but has the power of a 28oz hammer.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CO762 said:


> I understand that. Try this out--a small demo hammer. Seriously. I've found most of my bad hits were from too many hits (and relatedly too small a head). I bring a small demo hammer when doing trim. It's outstanding for setting nails and making any adjustments. The short handle makes it a lot more controllable and momentum takes over.
> Sometimes for trim, I after it's up, I'll just run back and run my hand over it and set the nails then.
> Seriously, try it, you might be surprised.
> 
> I do understand the weight thing on the belt though. I ditched the big belts and have a handful of pouches that I hang from a leather belt, mixing and matching for what I'll need that day. Sometimes for trim, I after it's up, I'll just run back and run my hand over it and set the nails then.


:clap:
i'm gonna bring my lump hammer next time i trim a window:clap:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

how is the dewalt /stanley hammer. their the same thing just different name on it.

i cant source replacement handles for my 14 oz stilletto anymore and to order online costs 3x the cost of the handle to ship it..

i may buy the dewalt but ill scratch out the d word and put bosch on it


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

greg24k said:


> I picked up the new Dewalt, lightweight, you don't feel it in your hand, but has the power of a 28oz hammer.


You bought that b/c it is yellow.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> how is the dewalt /stanley hammer. their the same thing just different name on it.
> 
> i cant source replacement handles for my 14 oz stilletto anymore and to order online costs 3x the cost of the handle to ship it..
> 
> i may buy the dewalt but ill scratch out the d word and put bosch on it


Ryan bent his the first day...


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> how is the dewalt /stanley hammer. their the same thing just different name on it.
> 
> i cant source replacement handles for my 14 oz stilletto anymore and to order online costs 3x the cost of the handle to ship it..
> 
> i may buy the dewalt but ill scratch out the d word and put bosch on it


I ordered what I thought was a new handle for my 16oz but they sent me a 14 Oz. It's a curved handle. Would you like it?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

JesseCocozza said:


> I ordered what I thought was a new handle for my 16oz but they sent me a 14 Oz. It's a curved handle. Would you like it?


id do it but like a said, its the shipping thats the killer


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> :clap:
> i'm gonna bring my lump hammer next time i trim a window:clap:


There's something to be said for 'momentum' lol. I think there's enough push that it's very hard to smear off the nail head. I've never 'tinked' off a nail head while doing it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

TBFGhost said:


> You bought that b/c it is yellow.


Now how did you know that? :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## JNewt (Dec 30, 2010)

*10 oz hickory handle*

I have a 10 oz., I love it!! I can't work without it.


----------

